
The Case Against Tipping in America - fourmii
https://www.eater.com/a/case-against-tipping
======
pepe56
„tipped minimum“ - just wow! As someone living in Asia the American tipping
culture is ridiculous and highly unfair. This countr is broken on so many
levels.

------
valuearb
I’m still confused how the definition of a good tip changed from 15% to 20%.

~~~
ggg9990
Because popular culture is created by former waiters. In movies and TV, the
classic sign of a villain is that he is a bad tipper. Most screenweiters /
directors / etc. got their start while waiting tables in Los Angeles.

